# Help! PM9 OR MK9?



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

I want either the PM9 or the MK9 specifically for pocket carry. I have spent hours reading various forums and reviews of both. I really would prefer the MK9 because it appears to be easier to tolerate while shooting (I am 67 years old. I shoot a Walther PPS .40 and will not give it up but it's recoil is a little bothersome.) About 50% of opinions read state the MK is too heavy to pocket carry (It is about 4oz. heavier than my Walther which I can carry sometimes depending on my pant pocket). Please help me resolve my indecision regarding which one. I will definitely stay with the 9mm since I have ruled out the .380. I already own other 9mm as well so I wish to keep the ammo the same. I figure this forum is the best place to try to get an answer. Thanks. I really appreciate all of your opinions on so many things.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I think for pocket carry the lighter PM9 would be a better fit.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Although one gun may be more favorable for you to shoot than another(mk9)... Remember, that you carry the gun hoping you'll never have to use it, but the pm9 that you took along, is better than the mk9 you left at home, for its inconvenient weight!

I purchased the p9, slightly larger than the pm9, and its something I can tuck in my waist just over my rear pocket, and I barely know its there.

Acording to Kahr, the mk9 weighs 22 ounces, and the pm9 weighs 14. Not trying to sway you one way or another, but you have to be truthful with yourself about that 1/2 lb difference. Is it enough to make you carry the gun less often?


----------



## timc (Feb 22, 2009)

The extra little bit of weight doesn't boter me. I have my MK9 on my hip right now.


----------



## mikeazaz (Jul 29, 2009)

I have an MK9 that I pocket carry without a problem. But then I am 6'1" and 220 lbs. With a good belt and pocket holster the MK9 is more noticable than my Ruger LCP, but then for a pocket 9mm I am happy with the weight and feel. That said, if I was a new buyer I would have to look at the PM9 closely also.


----------



## brent375hh (May 24, 2009)

I would go with a PM9 if you only want to pocket carry. I carry an MK9 in a pancake holster under an untucked golf shirt (or any kind of shirt) and it does not show. Since I aways go out with a shirt, this works well for me. I pocket carry a P380 seldom.

I doubt you notice much recoil difference with the two, the reason I own the MK is because I think I get more more for my money with a all steel, well machined pistol. My P380 has a fair amount of wear to the plastic slide rails, although I expect this will stop once I am only metal to metal when only the inserts are touching.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I vote MK9. I've heard of less problems with the metal frame vs the polymer. We have a PM9. :smt1099


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

Go with the Mk if you can find one. The extra wieght isn't a big deal until you actually need to fire it. The recoil is tamed better withthe metal frames than it is by the plastic ones. I carry either a K40 or a covert K40in my pocket or on my hip. I don't have any problem with the weight from them.


----------

